# Billy King..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm holding out hope that Louis Williams will be traded, but since the draft ended without a trade, I'm doubting there will be one. That in itself cemented the fact that this team has no future, because the people directing the ship have no clue of what's going on.

Look, I was watching this with my brother and I had a draft board written out of 10 players who were still on the board when the Sixers picked that I wanted:

-Ryan Gomes
-Kennedy Winston
-Sean Banks
-Dwayne Jones
-Amir Johnson
-Andray Blatche
-John Gilchrist
-Chris Taft
-Randolph Morris
-Dijon Thompson

Is someone going to tell me that Louis Williams is better at anything than John Gilchrist right now, let alone three years from now? After this pick I'm convinced, the Sixers have one of the bleakest futures in the NBA. Why did Billy King waste his time trading into the draft, if he was going to take a player like this?

I'm just disgusted, and I'm not really looking forward to the season because it's like the Titanic. So get ready for Dalembert, Green, and Korver to get long term deals and look for things to not get better any time soon.

:curse: :curse:


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

dp


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I *think* Taft was taken at 42 by Golden State.

But I agree with you (shocking, I know), this draft was a waste of time for us as fans. I don't know what BK is thinking with this pick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This team is horrible and the future is even worse.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I can't believe we passed on Morris and Winston. I think we made a mistake in this draft. Usually the Sixers are really good at picking second rounders. I don't know what they were thinking this time.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> I *think* Taft was taken at 42 by Golden State.
> 
> But I agree with you (shocking, I know), this draft was a waste of time for us as fans. I don't know what BK is thinking with this pick.


Oh yeah, you're right.. you're right. When typing this up, I had my list here but I couldn't remember where Taft went.

It's a shame that what was once such a proud franchise, is handled by yet another terrible GM. Before I was urging the team to blow things up in two years, but it's to the point I don't even trust the guy. I was reading an article on the pick of Louis Williams, and it was actually making me sick.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Oh yeah, you're right.. you're right. When typing this up, I had my list here but I couldn't remember where Taft went.
> 
> It's a shame that what was once such a proud franchise, is handled by yet another terrible GM. Before I was urging the team to blow things up in two years, but it's to the point I don't even trust the guy. I was reading an article on the pick of Louis Williams, and it was actually making me sick.


post the article please? I'm really not too happy with this pick, but I wasn't expecting much from number 45, I'm more interested in free agency.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> PHILADELPHIA - Louis Williams may not be ready to play in the NBA right away. That hardly matters to the Philadelphia 76ers who thought taking a risk on a raw high school prospect would pay off in the long term.
> 
> The Sixers selected Williams, a 6-foot-2, 175-pound guard out of South Gwinnett High School in Snellville, Ga., in the second round of Tuesday night's NBA draft with the 45th overall pick.
> 
> ...


LINK

I usually don't expect much from picks as low as the one we had today, but when they had players on the board who could start for us as early as the season opener and we pass them over for this guy, it frustrates me.

I'm looking forward to free agency, but my hopes are pretty low because Billy King always screws up, he's one of the worst in the business.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Come on, of your list of 9 (10 minus Taft), 5 of them are still available! Would you be happy if we signed any one of them? Williams may be a boom or bust player, but what if he booms, wouldn't it be a steal for us again? 
-Kennedy Winston
-Sean Banks
-Dwayne Jones
-John Gilchrist
-Randolph Morris


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

dcrono3 said:


> Come on, of your list of 9 (10 minus Taft), 5 of them are still available! Would you be happy if we signed any one of them? Williams may be a boom or bust player, but what if he booms, wouldn't it be a steal for us again?
> -Kennedy Winston
> -Sean Banks
> -Dwayne Jones
> ...


The thing is why would they come here? Dwayne Jones is a possibility, because he's a St. Joe's product. The rest I highly doubt would come here.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

You guys are acting like it's the end of the world because of this pick. Let's rewind for a moment and put this into perspective. Everyone was happy going into next season with the team we have and with NO pick in the draft, right? I know I was. We have a solid core and w/ a FA signing or 2, we could contend next yr. 

Let's be optimistic. I don't like the pick myself but it's almost like we didn't have a pick to begin with, so it doesn't really hurt us or help us either way.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> You guys are acting like it's the end of the world because of this pick. Let's rewind for a moment and put this into perspective. Everyone was happy going into next season with the team we have and with NO pick in the draft, right? I know I was. We have a solid core and w/ a FA signing or 2, we could contend next yr.
> 
> Let's be optimistic. I don't like the pick myself but it's almost like we didn't have a pick to begin with, so it doesn't really hurt us or help us either way.


This pick was a microcosm of the Sixers organization.

This is a team which under Billy King for the most part, makes a living out of making the wrong moves. Why would free agency be any different? Remember the Sixers were a team that was hot and heavy after Mark Blount last offseason, luckily the Celtics signed him because he was going to be this team's starting pivot.

This is the team that traded Eric Snow for Kevin Ollie and Kedrick Brown when the Houston Rockets had a trade exception and were looking for a PG (and were actually interested in Snow). Signed Kenny Thomas to that ludicrous extension, when no one else would've offered him anywhere near as much.

It's almost like the franchise has suffered from a curse ever since they traded Moses Malone, doomed to terrible front office men.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> This pick was a microcosm of the Sixers organization.
> This is a team which under Billy King for the most part, makes a living out of making the wrong moves. Why would free agency be any different? Remember the Sixers were a team that was hot and heavy after Mark Blount last offseason, luckily the Celtics signed him because he was going to be this team's starting pivot.
> This is the team that traded Eric Snow for Kevin Ollie and Kedrick Brown when the Houston Rockets had a trade exception and were looking for a PG (and were actually interested in Snow). Signed Kenny Thomas to that ludicrous extension, when no one else would've offered him anywhere near as much.
> It's almost like the franchise has suffered from a curse ever since they traded Moses Malone, doomed to terrible front office men.


And I was starting to like BK after he managed to rid us of Kenny Thomas in the Webber trade. 
And you are kidding about Mark Blount? I would've been pissed if we signed him. Glad Boston beat us to it. 

Please don't bring up the Moses trade again. It's bringing back my nightmares. :curse: That Moses trade was the equivalent of the Vince Carter trade. I can't believe more Toronto fans aren't outraged!


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

Well if the Sixers organisation wasted their money to get one player like Louis Williams lets face it guys what you thing he is and will be better green or Louis? I thing green it would be better and they only can pick this guy if they will not sign green but in that position we don’t needed more player like you guys said it would be better to get one player in the positions we are not too strong and that we could get too better players but Billy is showing again the good GM he is .


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

I was extremely dissapointed with the pick. I stayed up to watch the draft just to see who the Sixers could nab. I was hoping we would get a decent player since it seem that teams were reaching all night long with their picks. We decided to reach just like the others. I also first thought the guy would be trade bait, but I have no idea why we drafted a small, raw PG. The last thing we need is another small guy. :curse:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Yes Gentleman I am here. Am I or am I not a prophet when it comes to the Sixer organization and the utter ridiculousness that is the man Billy King. If you look over in the redo 96 or 97 draft my statements have been cemented to the fact that my son that will be here born in 3 months is running the Sixers team.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Come on, Louis Williams isn't that bad a pick. Yeah he is really raw, but he has some impressive physical skills. I really believe that by learning under AI, he can become a poor-man's AI himself. At worst, we got a bust with a mid-second round pick. Yeah the Sixers havn't been very smart lately in FA, but looking at the past two drafts, they have done very well. Considering the Korver and Green picks, shouldn't we give Billy King the benefit of doubt until at least the summer leagues or the begining of the season? Who knows, maybe Louis Williams will suprise us.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> The thing is why would they come here? Dwayne Jones is a possibility, because he's a St. Joe's product. The rest I highly doubt would come here.


Well, I think we could lure some players over with the prospect of actually making a NBA team and maybe getting some playing. We could use at least a backup for all 5 positions. Wishful thinking? Maybe, but it is still a chance.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't see the problem here. If this was a complete mistake, then oh well, he was the 45th pick. And I wouldn't be so quick to say it was. I can't remember Billy King making a complete mistake in the draft, especially since Brown left.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

People keep downing the 45th pick like it's so low that it doesn't make a difference, but there were guys on the board who would've helped this season. If we were looking at a guy who can help down the road, why not get someone who could eventually fill in a spot in the front court? If we watch the NBA in the future and see Amir Johnson and Andray Blatche at least turn into solid big men, it'll make this even more frustrating.

And then we have to realize that while we have a first round pick in 2006's draft, we don't have one in 2007 because we traded it in the Big Dog trade. I'm not really holding out hope that the Sixers can sign some top rookie free agents because why would people come to an organization that's in such dissarray?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> People keep downing the 45th pick like it's so low that it doesn't make a difference, but there were guys on the board who would've helped this season. If we were looking at a guy who can help down the road, why not get someone who could eventually fill in a spot in the front court? If we watch the NBA in the future and see Amir Johnson and Andray Blatche at least turn into solid big men, it'll make this even more frustrating.
> 
> And then we have to realize that while we have a first round pick in 2006's draft, we don't have one in 2007 because we traded it in the Big Dog trade. I'm not really holding out hope that the Sixers can sign some top rookie free agents because why would people come to an organization that's in such dissarray?


 Great post


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I'm not really holding out hope that the Sixers can sign some top rookie free agents because why would people come to an organization that's in such dissarray?


Ahhh.... because of money $. :clap: Come on, high five, you know I'm right.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> Ahhh.... because of money $. :clap: Come on, high five, you know I'm right.


 The same money will be there. If you have San Antonio or Denver offering a 3 year, 2.75 million dollar contract and you have the Sixers offering you the same where are you going?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

See, while we may have missed out on a better talent at no. 45, our team right now really doesn't need more young talent. With our two franchise players having 3 and 4 years left on their contracts, its time to build for now. That means develop Louis Williams in the NBDL for the next 2-3 years(BK said he could physically play NBA right now), He'll be taught by Mo and AI on how to run the point. In the meantime, what this team needs the most are good, veteran players with playoff experience. We need a Donyell Marshall for depth in the front court, and we need someone who can cover the 3 instead of Iggy.

We could have drafted someone to fill one of those needs, but there is no guarantee they will pan out. That's why free agency should be where BK makes his moves this summer.

Keep in mind the history of draft picks BK has made, the Webber trade, and firing OBie. Bk is no Rob Babcock.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I can't believe I'm defending Billy King. I use to hate that guy. 

Personally, I would want to play in Philly. The chance of playing with a future Hall of Famer in AI and the weaker Eastern Conf makes it easier to contend for a ring. 
Another argument from me is that as fans, we tend to over analyze every move the organization makes. Players on other teams don't necessarily see these things unless it's staring them in the face. I can guarantee you if NBA players took a poll of who they think the worst organization in basketball is, almost everyone would say hands down, the Clippers are the worst.

...and by the way, did anyone see the new Clippers cap last night? It's pretty cool. Red cap with a big "C" and "LA" in black bold lettering in the middle.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> I can't believe I'm defending Billy King. I use to hate that guy.
> 
> Personally, I would want to play in Philly. The chance of playing with a future Hall of Famer in AI and the weaker Eastern Conf makes it easier to contend for a ring.
> Another argument from me is that as fans, we tend to over analyze every move the organization makes. Players on other teams don't necessarily see these things unless it's staring them in the face. I can guarantee you if NBA players took a poll of who they think the worst organization in basketball is, almost everyone would say hands down, the Clippers are the worst.
> ...


 No offense alleninsf nobody wants to just "come" here. Im as big an AI fan as they come but there is a reason everyone that comes through Philly the first thing out there mouth is the way AI plays. Even Webber had something to say about that. We are only better than the Clippers because of AI. The Clippers dont spend money but we spend money on the wrong guys so what makes the Sixers any better sans AI?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I told you Allen Iverson plays the game in a way that doesn't maximize the players around him and every good FA doesn't want to play with him, because he doesn't play basketball in the flow of the game. He plays basketball w/ a "me against the world" mentality that kills the other players.

King may be fired if he traded AI, but it's the only way this team is going to get out of this mess.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

About the guys who I listed who were rookie free agents:

John Gilchrist - signed on with the Cavs summer league team. The Cavs have only seven players under contract, and their only PG is Eric Snow, Gilchrist has a great shot of making the team.

Dwayne Jones - After fielding some offers from teams, Dwayne Jones decided to go back to St. Joes. I don't really understand this decision, since it's not going to help him in the eyes of NBA talent evaluators. Also you could be making money, but decide to play for free?

Randolph Morris - Was offered a spot on the Atlanta summer league team (his hometown), but is mulling a return to Kentucky.

Sean Banks, Kennedy Winston are still out there, but I wouldn't be shocked to see them go to teams that are running a summer league.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> About the guys who I listed who were rookie free agents:
> 
> John Gilchrist - signed on with the Cavs summer league team. The Cavs have only seven players under contract, and their only PG is Eric Snow, Gilchrist has a great shot of making the team.
> 
> ...


 Jones and Morris didnt hire agents?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Jones and Morris didnt hire agents?


Jones had an agent as an advisor, but his parents paid for all his visits to teams. Randolph Morris is saying he didn't sign an agent, but he announced that he was staying in the draft through SFX.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I was going to start a new thread on this, but figured why waste the time when it fits right under the purpose of this thread. I'm sure you'll enjoy this one BEEZ.



> No surprise here: Louis Williams said he's eager to play for the Sixers, that he's eager to have the opportunity to be matched up with a superstar like Allen Iverson every day in practice.
> 
> But given that Williams is an 18 year-old right out of high school, it remains to be seen whether the Sixers' second-round draft choice needs significant seasoning in the National Basketball Developmental League before he's ready for the rigors of the NBA.
> 
> ...


LINK

Read the bolded text especially, it's what tells me that Billy has no idea what he's doing. Why would you have the kid admit he's a project, and not leave him down in the NBDL to develop? Instead shuttle him between the Sixers and the NBDL? What is that helping?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As I told you online, King doesn't know what he's doing. He's going to yo-yo a kid between the NBDL and the NBA. Someone hit him with a mallad and find an NBA personnel man to show him what the hell is up.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

I dont know but maybe King if he would be fired by Sixers will be the GM or the owner of some NBDL team ,i thing he likes more the nbdl then the nba and sixers.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Bruno said:


> I dont know but maybe King if he would be fired by Sixers will be the GM or the owner of some NBDL team ,i thing he likes more the nbdl then the nba and sixers.


 And I guess all the guys that said that Billy King isnt that bad and he knows what hes doing as he just says things that makes it clearly more obvious by the day. Thanks Billy


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How many days now have the Sixers been held hostage by King?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> How many days now have the Sixers been held hostage by King?


 years my friend. Years


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Wiouldn't that arrangement give Williams more experience though? He'd get NBA and NBDL experience instead of like a Darko?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> Wiouldn't that arrangement give Williams more experience though? He'd get NBA and NBDL experience instead of like a Darko?


 What would be the purpose of YO_yoing that young man around like that, that makes no sense. He clearly says. I dont know what to do


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> Wiouldn't that arrangement give Williams more experience though? He'd get NBA and NBDL experience instead of like a Darko?


Wouldn't it be better though to keep him in the NBDL, have someone on the Sixers payroll monitor his progress and help him, and then call him up? This having him jump between the NBDL and NBA constantly most likely will leave the guy confused.

And then for him to talk about how the workouts at LaSalle University have better talent than the summer league's shows he's missing the point. Having him on the summer league team would give him a chance to work at the PG position, and give him a head start on the Sixers system. Then he overlooks the fact that fielding a Summer League team is an inexpesive way to find cheap depth for the team.


----------

